# Loud Electric Water Heater



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

I installed a 50 gallon electric A.O. Smith water heater maybe two weeks ago, and now the customer is saying it is too loud, and that I need to take care of it. I haven't heard it yet myself, and the safety valve isn't opening. The "loud" noise is happening as it fires. There is an expansion tank on it as well. It is heating water just fine.

I am going to start by drawing some water and reading the temp with my thermometer. Then, I was going to pull the elements and make sure they aren't cracked or damaged. I might also check around for any "pipe creep" before I drain the heater to check the elements.

Barring that, what else would you guys recommend?

When I first installed the heater, it was maybe a degree or two out of plumb. When I say out of plumb, it was nothing I wouldn't have been happy with in my home or in a family member's home. I happily adjusted it for the customer, who noticed it immediately. This customer is very observant and I just need to dot all my i's and cross all my t's.

Just looking for things to add to my checklist.

If I don't find anything grossly wrong, I'll probably have to have the local rep take a listen.

--Will


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Tell cust. to turn their hearing aid down. :laughing: When my grandmother used to turn her hearing aid up to hear better, it would start squealing.

On a serious note, it's probably just the incoming cold water heating up.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

woberkrom said:


> I installed a 50 gallon electric A.O. Smith water heater maybe two weeks ago, and now the customer is saying it is too loud, and that I need to take care of it. I haven't heard it yet myself, and the safety valve isn't opening. The "loud" noise is happening as it fires. There is an expansion tank on it as well. It is heating water just fine.
> 
> I am going to start by drawing some water and reading the temp with my thermometer. Then, I was going to pull the elements and make sure they aren't cracked or damaged. I might also check around for any "pipe creep" before I drain the heater to check the elements.
> 
> ...


That may be the best if you don't find anything yourself. The rep may want to swap out with different unit. Some customers are sure hard to please. Recommended one of my customers have furnace replaced. I don't do hvac so brought someone else in. She complains to me that the furnace is louder than the old. After hearing it I told her the old was so laden with dirt and crap it absorbed its own noise lol. What can you do, sometimes they need to adjust like everyone else.


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

UPDATE

I went back to the homeowner who said the water heater was too noisy. I met the A.O. Smith service guy out there. I have never met him in person, but I have called him on two Vertex heaters I installed that were having issues with air switches.

Anyway, I just want to say, that sometimes a plumber's best friend can be another plumber. The guy reinforced everything I said, and I think it meant a lot to the homeowner to have some reassurance that wasn't coming from just me. A.O. Smith even authorized a few new elements, which he replaced.

I think we are at a place now where everyone is happy, or at least reassured.

Just want to give a big shout out to Jeff from McWilliams Service.
:thumbup:
--Will


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

woberkrom said:


> I installed a 50 gallon electric A.O. Smith water heater maybe two weeks ago, and now the customer is saying it is too loud, and that I need to take care of it. I haven't heard it yet myself, and the safety valve isn't opening. The "loud" noise is happening as it fires. There is an expansion tank on it as well. It is heating water just fine.
> 
> I am going to start by drawing some water and reading the temp with my thermometer. Then, I was going to pull the elements and make sure they aren't cracked or damaged. I might also check around for any "pipe creep" before I drain the heater to check the elements.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about sizzling or whistling elements when they are energized?


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

stillaround said:


> Are you talking about sizzling or whistling elements when they are energized?


The A.O. Smith phone help referred to it as a "singing" element, and they could hear it through the phone. They warranted the replacement of both elements.

Frankly, I have never scrutinized an electric water heater as much as I have this one. I would say the great majority of heaters we install are gas. I have heard electric heaters I have installed make a sound when the elements are energized. The sound, as best as I can describe, sounds like a muffled rushing of water. I am almost certain that it is the elements glowing red hot, and the water that is immediately in contact with the elements sizzling.

With all that said, the noise this heater was making was a little louder than average, but not outside what I would consider to be a normal range. Indeed, the local rep said there is no sound standard for heaters.

I don't think there was anything "wrong" per se with the heater or the install, but it was very nice of A.O. Smith to support me as well as the customer. It doesn't hurt that they sent an "authorized service representative" who had some customer service skills and was knowledgeable.

--Will


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

If an element is singing, it probably has a pinhole in it. OTOH, it it is just noisy, it can sometimes be turned a bit. I don't know why that works, but they used to include installation instructions that suggested putting them in a certain orientation.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I find the low watt density elements tend to be quieter....


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I find the low watt density elements tend to be quieter....


Low Watt Density?

Would that be an element with more surface area?

--Will


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

woberkrom said:


> Low Watt Density?
> 
> Would that be an element with more surface area?
> 
> --Will


Yep! It certainly would be...


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

I believe the authorized service guy that changed the elements changed them from the basic elements (one simple loop) to low density elements (slightly more complicated loop that runs out, in, out, and then in again.

I couldn't hear them after the change.

--Will


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Will don't be suprised again in two weeks when the elements get a slight calcium buildup on them and start "singing" again. Fact of life in these parts. :yes:


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah. I am prepared.

The customer was there as the elements were being replaced. The A.O. Smith ASP and I must have told the customer about ten times that calcium will deposit on the elements and the calcium she noted on the elements being removed was normal.

--Will


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I had that in my house with an AO Smith and after a while it stopped. Most heaters here are in the garage and folks don't seem to complain about singers.

Electrical question- Can a loose or poor contact cause the same noise or effect? For example, where the wire meets the screw on the thermostat?


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

Customer filed a BBB complaint today.

Good times.

Good times.

--Will


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

that stinks! sorry for your grief.

i`m not a ao smith guy, even the gas heaters are louder than BW


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

woberkrom said:


> Customer filed a BBB complaint today.
> 
> Good times.
> 
> ...


What happens now? Do you have to reimbursed her some money? That's ****ty bro. Good opportunity to up sell a good softener $$$


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

woberkrom said:


> Customer filed a BBB complaint today.
> 
> Good times.
> 
> ...


The BBB would be the last of my worries. Think about it... when was the last time you had some one whip out the BBB threat? What ever!!!! I would throw it back on my supply house' back, along with the MFG. You sold it to me Mr Supply House, you made money, now it is time to explain your product.

BTW the wheel that squeaks the loudest, will in fact get the grease. I would most certainly contact the mgr of the supply house. This is a warranty issue on the MFG part. I suggest that in a professional manner that you demand they compensate you for your time. They will do it in the form of credits on your supply house account. 

LOL tell the BBB to kiss you BBB. When was the last time you had another Plumber tell you it was the BBB that took em down.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*do not tell them to kiss your ass................*

i had a customer that filed on me last year. she authorized the work and didn't want to pay. imagine that. i wrote a page for everyone of her paragraphs. i don't remember the number of letters but it was several. talked her to death. got all my money. i'm A+ now. don't give up hell make up stuff if you want. bbb doesn't require proof. just your word against theirs. answer every point in detail. if they want a new wh tell them that the company is the manufacturer is the grantor. then copy the complete warranty. just jam it up with stuff. breid.....................:rockon:


----------

